# Our Lily is so very ill



## lilypie (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I am new to this forum so hopefully posting it on the right page.
Our 2 year old spayed female cockapoo "Lily" has been very ill since mid January.
2 days after her second birthday she started going down hill very quickly, couldnt walk and her temperature was 103.8. I took her to our vet, antibiotics and antinflammatories were given. By next day I took her back because she was completetly flat with at temp of 106. She was admitted and hyrated with IV drip. Next day even worse so was sent to Somerset to a referral clinic.
They suspected meningitis. They did blood tests, blood cultures, xrays and scans of her organs and heart, spinal tap and bone joint tap Toxicity tests and tick disease tests. etc etc. All resulting in negative results.
All that showed was slight elevation in her bone joint fluid. 
Auto immune disorder and polyarthritis were then quiered. 
She was sent home on a 4 week course of anitibiotics with a diagnosis of Pyrexia of Unknown Origin. She lost 2 .5 kilos in weight in one week.
She improved almost back to her old self and gained back a kilo. 4 weeks after finishing the antibiotics she suddenly went down again with the same thing. 
Our vet once again gave her a shot of anitbiotics and antinflammatorys. Next day temperature worse. Vet hydrated her again. following day we took her back to Somerset to her referral clinic. Once again they have done all the test that she had last time except the spinal tap for meningitis.
She has been in now 5 nights. She is till on IV fluids, not drinking, starting eating yesterday small amounts. Is recieving IV antibiotic. Her temperature is still 103.3. To once again send her home on long term antibiotics will just mask the underlying cause of this.
They are still no closer to a diagnosis.
Please.... does anyone out there have any idea or heard of this in another cockapoo. we are heartbroken... Any suggestions for our Lily pleasexx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi 
I'm so sorry to hear that Lily is so unwell. I'm afraid I can;t really offer any advice except maybe asking for a referral to a more advanced vet hospital, I don't know if you have one near you in Somerset. I know we have the Royal Veterinary College in Hertforshire which vet refer to.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello and I am so sorry to hear that Lily is so ill. Beau was admitted to Newmarket Hospital last Monday after taking her to our vet and he thought it was meningitis. She has had a spinal tap, MRI, bloods etc and we are awaiting more results at the end of this week including a final one from the spinal tap which should then show what form of meningitis she has. None of the results so far have been completely conclusive but our neurologist is an expert at this hospital and she is convinced it is a form of meningitis. She had a very high temperature, walked with her neck very stiff and was wobbly and when her neck/back was manipulated she yelped in pain. In 5 days she too had lost quite a bit of weight and has been sent home with steroids etc and we have to keep her on these for approximately 8 months though could be more or less. Was Lily yelping in any form of pain?

You can read about Obi (recovering well from meningitis), Beau (our Poo and still recovering as only a week) and also now Sid who is very ill if you type their names in the search at the top of the page and maybe you will recognise any of the symptoms in Lily.

Once again I am so sorry and hope that this has been of some help.

Big hugs to you all as know how worried you must be x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, 
So sorry to hear ur dog is Ill.
3 other cockapoos have meningitis that are joined this form, 
Maybe get a second opinion. Really sorry I have no constructive advice but I really hope you get answers and cures very soon, 

Thinking of you and Lilly xxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Poor Lily and you
I am so shocked today to hear of 3 poos getting meningitis. I hope it isn't and your pup gets better soon
thinking of you
:cry2:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't add anything that hasn't been said already and offer you lots of love and positive vibes in the hope that they find out what is wrong with Lily. Xxx


----------



## lilypie (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you to all of you that I replied back so quickly. My vet has referred her to a specialist hospital. I guess my email wasnt very straight forward in explaining things. Lily has been and still is at the Cave Clinic in Somerset. Which is supose to be one of the best in the country. They say the spinal tap was negative for meningitis but yes her neck is stiff and her legs and yes she yelps when her spine is maniputated. They did think it was menigitis but for some reason now they dont think so. it seems that they keep changing ther minds on treatment. Steriods were also mentioned but now they are undecided. it so frustrating!!! I want my baby back home. I miss her sooooo much xx


----------



## lilypie (Mar 18, 2012)

thanks very much for your advice and all the information you have given me. spIt sounds like Lily and Beau have the same thing. Lily is at a specialist hospital The Cave Clinic in somerset and i dont know why they arent finding what is wrong, They say that the spinal tap results were negative for meningitis but it certainly sounds like she has it to me. 
I really hope that your little one gets better soon. thank you again very much xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I'm afraid I can't offer any help or advice but just had to comment on how awful this experience must be for you, your family and poor Lily. I just hope your bundle of fluff makes a miraculous and speedy recovery and is back to her old self again. Sending you big virtual hugs and get well vibes xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure they'll know what they are doing but I'd maybe push them to consider steroids and maybe explain the experiences of others on here and how effective steroid treatment appears to have been. I may have got it wrong.... very possible... but are you still waiting for your spinal tap results Ali... but they tret with steroids anyway. I hope all gets resolved soon, thinking of you, take care x x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I'm sure they'll know what they are doing but I'd maybe push them to consider steroids and maybe explain the experiences of others on here and how effective steroid treatment appears to have been. I may have got it wrong.... very possible... but are you still waiting for your spinal tap results Ali... but they tret with steroids anyway. I hope all gets resolved soon, thinking of you, take care x x


Hi Karen - the vets did a spinal tap, MRI and bloods the first day she was admitted. We got some of the spinal tap results but were negative though there is still one (it could be two but not sure) outstanding that has to be checked differently and we get these results at the end of the week. We are also waiting for the blood tests as they took several of these. Beau was put on something for her temperature as very high but this was back to near normal within two days. She had pain relief and they instantly put her on steroids as knew she had a swelling and infection. She was having one and three quarters of a tablet until today and then we had to give her just half which did worry me as such big drop but she does seem ok at the moment and we have been told to ring them instantly if there is any change. She is sleeping a lot and I thought maybe this was because of not being at home for a week but Clare (Obi) emailed me and said that this is part of it all so I am now not worried about this. The Boxer pup who was in for approx 3 weeks with meningitis that a friend knows was put onto steroids straightaway too so I don't understand why they haven't with Lily but I would ask for a second opinion x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

lilypie said:


> thanks very much for your advice and all the information you have given me. spIt sounds like Lily and Beau have the same thing. Lily is at a specialist hospital The Cave Clinic in somerset and i dont know why they arent finding what is wrong, They say that the spinal tap results were negative for meningitis but it certainly sounds like she has it to me.
> I really hope that your little one gets better soon. thank you again very much xx


Hello again. We wont have all our results back until the end of the week when we travel back to Newmarket but we are awaiting more spinal tap results and bloods. Beau's temperature was very high (she was like a hot water bottle), she was panting a lot, and so they treated this, gave her fluids and put her on pain relief. They instantly started steroids as has very positive results for meningitis. Beau did have swelling and infection. I will ask more questions when we go at the end of the week as there was so much to take in with the meds etc. Our vet took us to show the MRI and we were lucky that Beau's brain hasn't been affected. Our local vet who first diagnosed her within minutes said that some meningitis problems start with vaccinations etc but I was in shock when he was talking to me but will ask him when I see him later in the week (can see his surgery from my home so not far to go). I don't understand why they haven't put Lily on steroids as I have said to Karen in reply to her post on your thread a Boxer pup my friend knows was very ill and in for about 3 weeks. He has now made an excellent recovery and being weaned off the steroids. I think that maybe you should ask for a second opinion or express your concerns about them not using steroids as the difference in Beau over 5 days was remarkable as I really thought that I wouldn't be bringing her home. Her first day home she was the usual bouncy self but I think that was excitement. She is definitely quieter but not enough to concern me and she sleeps a lot but Clare who has Obi and been through it all told me that this is part of the illness and treatment so again I am not worried. I hope you get some answers and please pm me if you want any further info on Beau or my private number, email etc.

Good luck xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

although i cant offer any advice i hope and pray your little girl makes a full and speedy recovery,how worrying for you,sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I hope you soon get a diagnosis for Lily and that she is quickly on the way to recovery.
Thinking of all the poorly little ones...
H x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi I am so sorry to hear of your sick little dog 
If you have read the previous stories and researched as much as you can yourself and are even just halfway confident of meningitus then push your vet. Clare had to with Obi as she was told it was possible but very rare but due to her pushing and not being happy with the intitial diagnosis Obi was sent to the hospital and received the steroid treatment very quickley.
It seems the steroid treatment is imperitive to bring the inflammation down, normal anti biotics and anit inflammatories will not work. It will be far too long to leave her until the test results at the end of the week. So please make a big pain in the bottom of yourself with the vet, they may not have seen the condition before.
Wishing you and Lilly the very best of luck.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Horrified to hear about your little Lily. Reading all of the above, I can only reinforce what has already been said about giving the hospital the information on this forum regarding the experiences of other people whose poos have had many of the same symptoms. You really MUST push for a second opinion if they do not take on board what you are saying.
Warm wishes and thoughts to you and your little dog, and may he get better soon. I can only imagine what you are going through, and the other mums with poorly little dogs.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear your sad news...again I can't offer any help but am sending positive vibes and hugs your way. 

Can't begin to imagine how you and the other three owners must be feeling.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So sorry to read Lily has been so poorly, this is terrible . I seriously recommend that you push your vet/specialist at the Cave Clinic to try a course of steroids. This is THE only effective treatment to bring the temperature and swelling under control IF it is Steroid Responsive Meniingitis. From what you have described it sounds very similar to my Obi. I know they said the tests were negative but what they are doing for her isn't working is it. I can vouch 100% that anti-infammatories and antibiotics did not help Obi at all. Obi suffered in a lot of pain for 3 days as my local vet 'wasn't sure'  and I had to really make a fuss and push him to rule it out properly. That's when he was referred to the RVC Hospital. Has Lily had an MRI? Do the blood results show elevated white blood cells? When you manipulate Lily's head back and forth, up and down (you must move it as much as you can) does she yelp? A fever is also one of the classic symptoms so if I were you I would insist they just try the steroids to see if it has an affect. I don't see what harm it can do but to try it. IF it is SRM then sooner she is treated the better so you can avoid complications and any possible long term damage. 

Good luck and I will PM you my contact details if you would like to chat or ask questions in private. Hope Lily gets the help she needs soon and makes a good recovery.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fingers crossed, hope you get somewhere soon and see some improvement, thinking about you all x x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

How awful poor Lily, sending you big hugs and hope that she gets better soon.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sound advice from Claire, I hope you get a diagnosis very soon, and treatment for Lily. Wishing her all the luck for a good recovery.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news about Lilly- sending her lots of positive healing vibes and hope that they find out what it is so they can treat her.

Do keep us updated when you can.

Big hugs :hug:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about Lily. I think I would push for steroid treatment, per Jedicrazy's advice. I do hope she starts to pick up soon and gets on the road to recovery. :hug:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Lilly 
I hope you get to the bottom of what is wrong with her & she makes a quick recovery, it's awful to hear there are so many dogs ill at the moment


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Any update on Lily? :hug:


----------



## lilypie (Mar 18, 2012)

thank you to you all for your support and advise. I will be on the vets case in the morning!!! I will let you all know the outcome. Thanks again 
Jedicrazy I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Lily. You mus be so worried. Let us know how you get on at the vets. :hug:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hope you finally get some help tomorrow and Clare (Obi) is definitely the person to help you as has been invaluable with her advice with Beau as I only have to make a comment about something Beau is doing that is different and Clare picks up on this and advises me as to why she is doing this which of course puts my mind at rest but more importantly Madeleine's  Look forward to further updates tomorrow  Big hugs xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lilypie said:


> thank you to you all for your support and advise. I will be on the vets case in the morning!!! I will let you all know the outcome. Thanks again
> Jedicrazy I have sent you a PM.


Hi (sorry don't know your name?) How is Lily doing? Any progress with your vet? Just to let you know I checked my messages but nothing there...


----------



## KKD (Mar 1, 2012)

Really hope you're wee one gets 100% better soon. x


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Sending lots of Poo Fairy Dust to you and Lily. Hope she gets better soon. Xx


----------



## lilypie (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to let everyone that has been following on the forum know that Lily came home on Friday night. She is very thin and weak but she is eating and drinking and no temperature. None of the investigations showed anythng, They think it is autoimmune. She is on a double course of anitbiotics and I have been given steriods and if she has any relapse I am to contact the vet and they will instruct me on how they want the steriods taken.
Fingers crossed she keeps picking up. Thank you all for your wonderful support and kindness. xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am so glad that she is home with you, hopefully all that love and attention will help her to feel better. Sending hugs and keeping everything crossed that she continues to make a good recovery. xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Keeping everything crossed that Lily makes a full recovery soon It will be great for you to have her home and start making a fuss of your girl.
Hugs


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

So pleased that Lily is home and I am sure she will now make an even better recovery especially as you make her ice-cream  Keep us updated on how she is doing every now and then  xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope she is continuing to do well :hug: and you had a good weekend with her at home.


----------

